# OFFICIAL pic & video post Wuste 2011



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Going to work on mine later tonight but thought I would start one


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

This sh*t was absolutely insane...


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

^ is that an old skool Audi?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

yes. 648 AWHP Audi Coupe Quattro drag car playing with the launch control.


----------



## beanzermin (Jul 20, 2009)

my friend Jon's Flickr more coming soon! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/l337biker/sets/72157626756126661/


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

here are my pics 
link to full 168 pic album http://s696.photobucket.com/albums/vv327/VR6NRG/Wuste 2011/


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

Here's a link to 180+ pics and 2 videos from myself and my friend.
http://camautomag.com/wuste-2011-gallery/


----------



## hockey-n-vw (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's some from our trip down from Canada, I'll post some more later.


----------



## RawNRG 01 (Oct 15, 2001)

*WOW*

Damn, Six!! The caliber of cars out west is off the charts Magnificent machines, and great pix:thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Yeah this show is def rising on quality. I'll be there next year hopefully.

Love to grow the shows that are up and coming. Waterfest aint the only game in town anymore.

F Jersey.


----------



## Paulski-FR (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Popp (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's a few from the 1200pics I took......


----------

